# Youtube volume very low..



## Archangel

Well, wanted to watch some youtube movies, but the volume is very low (compared to the rest of the pc.)    the volume in the youtube window is set to max, so it the pc's volume.   is there some sound volume regulation in internet explorer itself?

edit: I forgot to mention, the 'click' sound you get when you click soemthing (a link etc) is pretty loud now.   but the movies volume is fairly low.    

this is soo annoying. :|


----------



## PabloTeK

On Vista and onwards Microsoft introduced individual mixers for appliations; if you want to adjust the volume, right click on the volume icon on the task bar and select "Open Volume Mixer", something like zis should appear:


----------



## Archangel

Yay!   thats it!     IE was indeed fully low on volume there!  
thanks a load.


----------



## Justin

sorry to hijack but my youtube has low volumes as well in some videos. i use FireFox and it doesn't appear in the volume control mixer.


----------



## thermophilis

jnskyliner34 said:


> sorry to hijack but my youtube has low volumes as well in some videos. i use FireFox and it doesn't appear in the volume control mixer.



For me the volume control for firefox only shows up if something in firefox is actually playing a sound, otherwise it isn't there.


----------



## ScottALot

Also, if you have a similar problem take this approach:
Trace the sound source to your ears.
(ex. Video --> Video Volume --> In-Computer Volume --> Speaker Volume --> Headphone Volume --> Ears


----------



## Droogie

Firefox *>* Internet Explorer 


ill just leave this here.


----------



## ScottALot

agreed. But AOL is worse than internet explorer...


----------

